# ¿Alguien trabaja con Fibanc Mediolanum? ¿Cómo funciona?



## Subrogando (2 Jul 2008)

Poseso, que si teneis datos me interesaría saberlo.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Subrogando (6 Jul 2008)

*Arriba*

¿Nadie sabe de qué va esto?


----------



## atman (6 Jul 2008)

En teoría (no lo sé) recibes asistencia y consejo personal de alguien que está a tu disposición siempre. Te dicen que te asesoran y te hacen un plan personalizado y tal... pero los vendedores se limitan a repetir las consignas que les dan, y a hacer campañas para cubrir los objetivos establecidos, igual que en cualquier otra entidad. No existe eso de "cerramos por las tardes" venga por aquí para todo etc. parece que realmente el vendedor tiene vocación de servicio. Tienes su telefono y le puedes llamar cuando sea. Por contra los costes y gastos a corto plazo a veces son prohibitivos y a largo acaban siendo elevados y se comen la rentabilidad que te ofrecen.

Hace dos o tres años, intentaron "captarme" como cliente y puse al vendedor y a su jefe a prueba. Mi impresión es que están preparados para trabajar con gente que no tiene ni idea. Así que te hablan de State Street, Morgan Stanley, JP Morgan, como si fueran un secreto de estado, inaccibles para la plebe (o sea, para tí) pero que a través de Fibanc, puedes llegar a ese Valhala de infinitos beneficios y seguridad. Cuando les dices que no hace falta que expliquen quienes son esas gestoras y que mejor te digan con qué productos de cada una trabajan... que combinaciones recomiendan, que coberturas.... empiezan a sudar. Les pregunté por algún fondo de renta variable australiana, con poca cobertura de divisa y no sabían de qué hablaba. En su lugar se empeñaban en un fondo estructurado sobre el DJ. Edito:no era el Dow era el MSCI World, que claro incluía Australia... no sabían que intrumentos usaba el fondo, ni exposición a tipos ni na de na... solo sabían que era mu bueno.

Por otra parte, a mí no me terminan de inspirar confianza. Y sus resultados y consejos de inversión, por lo que he visto dejan bastante que desear. Ahí tienes un enlace a un video del presidente de mediolanum, Enio Doris, arengando a sus empleados. Yo a ese no le doy mi dinero.

YouTube - Ennio Doris di Banca Mediolanum arringa i suoi promotori!

Mi conclusión: gracias. Pero no, gracias.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jul 2008)

Yo me abri una cuenta ahi, cuando solo era "fibanc", sin mediolanum (antes de que la comprara Banco Mediolanum, de Berlusconi), cuando era un estudiante greñoso pero con algo de pasta ahorrada y la abri por sus bajas comisiones (entonces), por aquel entonces en la oficina de Valladolid tenian servicio de caja, podias ir por alli y sacar tu pasta, la gente muy atenta y tenian una sala de bolsa donde los cuatro gordos pasaban la mañana viendo pantallas y dando ordenes de compra y venta a una señorita que estaba en la misma sala.

Como esa cuenta la tenia olvidada hace unos meses transferi la cartera a ING y me pase por Valladolid (ya que no vivo ahi, solo estudie ahi) para cancelar, ¿el servicio de caja? habia desaparecido

Si queria recuperar mi pasta tenia dos opciones
-Hacerme una transferencia a otro banco y pagar 3€ de comision
-Hacer una OTE desde otro banco

No que decir que les mande la OTE y adios muy buenas.


Resumiendo: Son elitistas, para gente con pasta, pero no puedo decir mas porque yo solo compraba y vendia acciones


----------



## DrOtis (6 Jul 2008)

Yo hace anyos que tengo una cuenta con FIBANC y estoy muy contento. El Banco on-line funciona perfectamente y esto me ha ido muy bien cuando he estado fuera de Espanya, como ahora. Y no creo que sea elitista, porque yo un pobreton y siempre me han tratado bastante bien.


----------



## atman (7 Jul 2008)

Efectivamente, fué un banco elitista, pero ya no lo es. De hecho ahora es todo lo contrario. Como digo, si eres un tío un poco enterado lo más fácil es que no sepan atenderte. Su mayor interés con diferencia ahora es que te hagas un plan de ahorro pa toda la vida, donde las comisiones te caen encima de manera inclemente.


----------



## Subrogando (7 Jul 2008)

atman dijo:


> ...Ahí tienes un enlace a un video del presidente de mediolanum, Enio Doris, arengando a sus empleados. Yo a ese no le doy mi dinero.
> 
> YouTube - Ennio Doris di Banca Mediolanum arringa i suoi promotori!...



Me dejas horrorizado con este vídeo. Me recuerda a una reunión a la que acudí (por razones que no vienen al caso) de la secta aquella piramidal llamada Amway o algo así. Me parece alucinante que un "banco" tenga un presidente así y unos empleados que se comporten de esa manera. Sinceramente no lo entiendo.

Pero gracias a todos por vuestra experiencia y opinión.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar78 (24 Sep 2011)

*Hay cosas que cuesta entender*

He leido las opiniones expresadas en este foro y la verdad, como digo, hay cosas que cuesta entender.

Yo soy cliente de Banco Mediolanum, anteriormente Fibanc, a nivel particular, desde hace más de diez años.

Digo a nivel particular porque tengo varias empresas y trabajo a través de ellas, con diversas entidades financieras más.

La verdad, podría asegurar que la entidad de la que estoy más satisfecho es de Banco Mediolanum y expresaré los motivos:
- En primer lugar esto de no pagar comisiones de servicios me encanta ya que me cuesta entender que clase de mantenimiento tiene que hacer una entidad financiera con mi cuenta en la que, por cierto, acostumbra a haber saldo que la entidad utiliza para inversiones diversas y que a mi no me remuneran.
- El segundo lugar, y supongo que esto es como en todos los sitios depende de la persona que encuentres, estoy más que satisfecho con el asesoramiento que me ofrece mi consultor personal. Estoy cansado de entrar en las entidades financieras y que me intenten vender cualquier producto sin que lo haya solicitado. En el caso de Mediolanum soy yo el que expongo la necesidad a mi consultor y es él el que me ofrece las soluciones, logicamente, que me puede aportar.
-En tercer lugar estoy de acuerdo con alguna opinión en la que se dice que los productos que gestiona el banco son caros aunque yo incluiría matices: solo son caros los productos a corto plazo aunque las comisiones de bolsa son bastante más económicas que en las demas entidades. Por lo que se refiere a los productos a largo plazo resultan bastante más económicos que en las otras entidades y lo digo por experiencia propia en dos planes de ahorro, uno de La Caixa y otro de Fibanc que tengo desde hace más de diez años.

En resumen, y disculpad por extenderme, se trata bajo mi punto de vista de una entidad financiera dinámica, en la que me siento más que cómodo, con un buen asesoramiento (supeditando esto siempre a las personas) y que, como mínimo, no trata de colgarme productos como un arbol de navidad.

Bajo mi opinión, Fibanc? Si, gacias.


----------



## SrBauti (24 Sep 2011)




----------



## Subrogando (26 Sep 2011)

SrBauti dijo:


>



Tienes razón. Es evidente que este sujeto acaba de empezar a trabajar en Fibanc y se ha registrado para soltar esa chapa en un post que abrí hace más de 3 años...


----------



## natxoboss (15 May 2014)

*Pues trabajan y funcionan como una secta.*

En mi caso tuvieron la desfachatez de intentar cobrarme comisiones después de cancelar mi cuenta corriente por teléfono , así como de deshacer el resto de mis posiciones con ellos y traspasar el dinero a otra entidad. Así que sobre todo mucho cuidado con el cobro de comisiones de las que no te informan y de sus actitudes mafiosillas. 
Por otro lado, en sus planes de ahorro e inversión cobran unas comisiones de escándalo; te hacen las inversiones poco a poco y en distintas fechas para que te sea más dificil largarte con el dinero a otro lado; es decir, para tenerte pillado. En cuanto das orden de reembolso de alguna cantidad ya te están llamando para presionarte con distintos trucos. Vamos, trabajan como una especie de secta de la que es fácil entrar pero dificilísimo salir.
Por último, sus asesores personales no tienen ni idea de productos de ahorro e inversiones que no sean las suyas, te dan información sesgada y falsa con la única intención de vender sus productos. Les vales tanto como lo fácil que sea engañarte para que tengas tu dinero con ellos y la cantidad de dinero que vayas a invertir a largo plazo, el resto de tus necesidades o intereses le da igual.


----------



## fermin1926 (17 Feb 2016)

*preferentes banco de Islandia*

Soy cliente del Fibanc desde hace años, mi experiencia fue nefasta no por el mal funcionamiento del banco sino por la mala gestión de mi gestor personal, concretamente me animo a comprar acciones preferentes del Banco de Islandia y perdi 60.000 Euros, el banco nunca se ha responsabilizado del importe a pesar de mis reclamaciones.


----------

